# Speaking of clicker training....



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW I am so excited- I am on cloud 9! I just had my first clicker session with Clara. Holy cow... I hadn't played with the clicker in a while. SHE ROCKS!!!!!!!!! THIS IS GREAT! She's gonna be sooo awesome  

She doesn't know why I stopped lol... she's wanting me to go play some more.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY! Glad she's doing well! That's GREAT that she wants to go do some more!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is sitting at my PC chair staring at me offering sits and downs over and over!!! ROFL! And that's after 15 minutes...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

That's great! You might want to teach her a settle or go-to-mat type thing so she doesn't do that all day


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just taught my Whippet to target a sock


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY! Isn't clicker fun?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It is. I hadn't truly done it in a long time, and I'd forgotten how fun it is... ah, the joys of having too much free time!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*Freestyle*

Anybody here every do any of this? Katie?

Check this out http://www.k9-freestylers.com/carolyn.html


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

No, never tried ... Wasn't Carolyn on here a while ago or was that a different board?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No idea lol, I'm new  But I love that video


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> No, never tried ... Wasn't Carolyn on here a while ago or was that a different board?


Yep. Carolyn is a member here. She came in for a few days, but I haven't seen her in a while.

I could repost her videos, if anyone wants to see them again. Or you can search the forum for Carolyn Scott....


----------

